# Boxing/Martial arts



## kessler (Sep 12, 2013)

Have always wanted to take up boxing or possibly another martial art.

The problem I have is actually going along and trying it out as a boxing club can seem like an intimidating environment

I've always heard great things about boxing in particular and how it helped with peoples confidence and their authority/being able to stand up for themselves.

Has anyone here ever tried either and did it help your confidence?


----------



## rubyruby (Jun 17, 2009)

Yes I have a relative who took up martial arts and it changed his life. He is in better shape, goes overseas for competitions with his class and has more confidence.


----------



## Rocklover639 (Jan 3, 2011)

I've tried it and boy does it work well. My confidence went up so much it felt as if I was drunk, I had no care in the world while boxing so it's def worth a try.


----------



## kessler (Sep 12, 2013)

Thanks for the replies 

That is the type of thing I'd heard previously, it's not only good but made a big impact on their life.

Think I'll just have to pluck up the courage and give it a go.


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

I've been thinking of this recently, I need an outlet to vent out some anger lol. I need to bulk up a bit more before starting though.


----------



## Jimm (Nov 13, 2013)

Hey mate, I boxed for a few years and couldn't recommend it enough. Definitely helped with confidence and SA! Something I do recommend is find a good gym that doesn't have guys that intimidate you. I tried a couple of gyms before I found the right one, the first couple seemed to have guys that acted like they were better than you and didn't want to know you unless you had a bunch of fights. The gym I settled with was the opposite, the trainer and boxers were more accomplished than the other gyms too.


----------



## kessler (Sep 12, 2013)

Thanks for the replies.

That is what I am worried about, it's an intimidating environment and I'm nervous about being made to feel uncomfortable.

I don't really want to fight or spar at first and just try it out and use it for fitness. Gyms won't be expecting me to do this will they? and welcome people who just want to learn the techniques and get fit?


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

Just an idea, but I think kickboxing would be a more friendly option. At least where I live, there are classes meant for training and friendly sparring in kickboxing (all ages). My cousin does it casually, like twice a week or something.


----------



## guppy88 (Nov 12, 2010)

kessler said:


> Have always wanted to take up boxing or possibly another martial art.
> 
> The problem I have is actually going along and trying it out as a boxing club can seem like an intimidating environment
> 
> ...


I box, and I actually do a few fights here and there. Boxers are known to have a pretty big anger trigger when you get in the ring.

I've also dabbled in Jeet Kune Do as well. This would be a better start. Find an experienced fighter, pay him, and tell him you're a nice guy who wants to get a fighting mentality. You will be working on your psycho trigger and you won't be afraid to hit someone or get hit. This is what you need to work on.


----------



## A Banana (Nov 22, 2013)

I've also been interested in boxing for awhile. Too intimidated to visit a boxing gym right now and they seem kinda pricey. However I was able to get a friend to spar with me and it felt great.


----------



## Jimm (Nov 13, 2013)

Hey Kessler, wouldn't worry about them wanting u to spar or fight. Some guys go to boxing gyms for years and never even spar, some never even train and just enjoy watching sparring. If u find the right gym like I did, you will b able to ease into it whenever u want. At the end of the day they want to keep you happy so u keep handing over that hard earned for membership. When/if u feel u want to spar, a good gym will put u in with experienced guys that will barely touch u in the beginning, providing ur not trying to take their heads off also.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*feelin fit*

I put A LOT of power into my sessions. i emerge buzzing
my one and only way to reinforce my personal pride and confidence

but nobody in the gym can see it or the rest of the world.
second to that, riding my bike to the gym and back and other journeys... makes utter physical confidence. I rush close to cars or people... at thr red lights, i push past people at a crossing and feel in control of the road. people either frown or i get cheers from crownds. millimetres away when both front and rear tyres scream to a halt. the passive form of a puch to the face.

i always wanted to try karate or kickboxing lessons there. still not yet.

my girlfriend tried aikido and her master put me on the floor during a pool game in a pun one. it knocks.

age 3 before school i did judo in my village. British Bulldog

i regret not being a rugby star or in armed forces. THE reason was medical. i was told to disclose my health problem. life would have been perfect if i lied and carried on with my physical endeavours
and if any of the tiny symptoms: blood loss; i'd would be happier dead in war now or brain haemorrage, instead of living my current life.

after my first repeated job firings, i said all i had left was my body, in 2004.
i was right. i always am


----------



## That random dude (Dec 21, 2012)

I took up Krav maga for a few months and it was the best thing I ever did, it made me more confident if things kicked off around me I wasn't so worried about throwing or getting punched by people as I knew how it felt plus it made me more confident in general and I also felt like I had less to prove to anyone.


----------



## Justmeandmyguitar (Nov 24, 2013)

I grew up doing judo and dabbled in some Muay Thai and BJJ at a local MMA gym awhile ago and it helped my mental, spiritual and physical well being tremendously. Too bad it costs so much...and I blow every cent on music lol.

Nice AV btw.


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

I've been wanting to try martial arts too. Just afraid I'll be too anxious and stiff. Gotta try it though.


----------

